# Opinions on buying a new skiff.



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

You might get more intel on this if you post a question on skiffs for sale. You could also follow that thread and ask anyone if they have experience in either. 
I don't personally own a skiff yet, but those guys will give you an opinion and a bunch of general information.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Unfortunatley, asking your question on this forum is as arbitrary as asking what everyone's favorite color is.Do yourself a favor and avoid the pending debate. Go and sea trial both skiffs. Ask the builders for contact info of previous customers. These are the people you want to talk to about these skiffs. Take into consideration their boating experience as well.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

At his price point there isn't a whole lot to debate about. The players are Skimmer, Gheenoe, Ankona/Salt Marsh, Towee and Welded Jon.
I can't speak for Salt Marsh but when I was looking at Ankona lead times were up to 9 months depending on model. Don't discount the Gheenoe LT 25 its allot bigger than a highsider or NMZ. 
Good luck.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll bite.

So I shopped for a boat for like 7 months before I finally bought one. I'm in south Louisiana and went back and fourth between aluminium and fiberglass. Both had their advantages and disadvantages. I settled on fiberglass because I felt it was quieter and hull designs were better suited for fly fishing. I briefly considered buying a $30k+ boat after falling victim to the hells bay nut swinging crowd. I was lucky enough to fish out of one on a charter, and while it as beautiful and the craftsmanship was perfect, it didn't really do anything better as far as functionality. 

I ended up with a small ankona, and here is why. It's light enough I can shove it off the trailer on the side of the road. It was inexpensive enough that If I tear up the bottom on oysters I have cash left over to fix it. Although you will be surprised how sturdy these things are. I've poled over a lot of crap and while it's got a few nicks and scratches here and there it hardly looks used. It's a simple boat with no 12v system to monkey around with. Just yank the cord and off you go. I can pole it for days, and it spins effortlessly. One of these days when I have more experience I'll move on to something that looks prettier and will impress my friends at the boat launch, but until then I haven't had a single fish deny my fly b/c my boat was less than $6,000. All in all it has been a good experience, I'll probably keep the boat forever, I don't see the hull ever needing to be replaced. 


Basically what it came down to for me was fiberglass was better suited for the kind of fishing I like to do. It's quieter, hull design was better for what I wanted, It was lighter, It was also easier for me to rig on my own. I didn't need to high frequency welder to work with the boat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are interested I can put you in contact with a person who has been fished out of the Salt Marsh you have pictured. His friend purchased that skiff and they have had it out several times on Tampa Bay.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Just throwing these out there if you haven't seen or heard about them.

http://siestaskiff.com/

http://www.lagoonboats.com/sprint.htm

http://www.seansportboats.com/index.htm


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like Ankona at that price point.
I have fished out of a SUV and it polled effortlessly, turned on a dime and was relatively dry.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I really like Ankona at that price point.
> I have fished out of a SUV and it polled effortlessly, turned on a dime and was relatively dry.


That Salt Marsh is no SUV, and you're not getting a new SUV for 7k. Since you said, you're looking for something to pole and throw flies with. I'd recommend the Skimmer for that. The Salt Marsh doesn't look like it'd be to much fun to pole in a breeze and slappy as all get out, but what do I know, it could pole like a Waterman. Wanting something brandy new really limits your choices in that price range.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

> If you are interested I can put you in contact with a person who has been fished out of the Salt Marsh you have pictured.  His friend purchased that skiff and they have had it out several times on Tampa Bay.


Funny thing is I know the guy who has that exact skiff and his friend, I have fished off it and I do like it and I have heard his thoughts about it, I just wanted to explore all my options before making a decision.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

Also going to check out those other ones, thanks guys, and it doesnt necessarily have to be brand new, but i like the option of brand new because i intend on owning it for a while, I dont have a need for a big fancy boat, but i just dont want something that im going to have to dump a money in it from the get go.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll chime in as well. I was in similar boat (all pun intended) as you a few months ago. I settled on the IPB (skimmer skiff). In the past few months that I've owned it I've spent more time on the water than I ever have, because I love this skiff. It poles easily, is incredibly stable, and most importantly, it's affordable. I draft approx. 4-7 inches, and can pole (with effort) in even less. 
But there are a few notes worth mentioning. It's a little slappy, not horrible but noticeable. Fit and finish overall is good but small things like drain holes that allow water to flow to the rear,. They're too small, water doesn't flow easily. It also lacks dry storage. But a pelican case is a simple remedy. 

Overall this skiff has far exceeded my expectations. I didn't do much research on other companys because most were out of my price range. But I can say for what I spent on my IPB, I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'll chime in as well. I was in similar boat (all pun intended) as you a few months ago. I settled on the IPB (skimmer skiff). In the past few months that I've owned it I've spent more time on the water than I ever have, because I love this skiff. It poles easily, is incredibly stable, and most importantly, it's affordable. I draft approx. 4-7 inches, and can pole (with effort) in even less.
> But there are a few notes worth mentioning. It's a little slappy, not horrible but noticeable. Fit and finish overall is good but small things like drain holes that allow water to flow to the rear,. They're too small, water doesn't flow easily. It also lacks dry storage. But a pelican case is a simple remedy.
> 
> Overall this skiff has far exceeded my expectations. I didn't do much research on other companys because most were out of my price range. But I can say for what I spent on my IPB, I don't regret it one bit.


Thanks Fowlmouth824, any likes and dislikes helps, just trying to see what everyone likes/dislikes about either one that way i could compare pros/cons that would apply to me to be confident in whatever i choose.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If the Skimmer Skiff is now the IPB 14' sold by IPB and I'm doing the math right for the prices I see posted on their website, I might spring for a little more dough to get a lot more boat in a BT micro.

They're still doing the $18k deal, and even offered a deal on a new trailer for my Dolphin so I could fit two boats in my garage. (That's why I'm not asleep right now.)


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

> If the Skimmer Skiff is now the IPB 14' sold by IPB and I'm doing the math right for the prices I see posted on their website, I might spring for a little more dough to get a lot more boat in a BT micro.
> 
> They're still doing the $18k deal, and even offered a deal on a new trailer for my Dolphin so I could fit two boats in my garage. (That's why I'm not asleep right now.)



from everything i have read (i may be wrong but) the new ipb 14 on their website is a different boat from the original IPB's and they are still making the original IPB's but through the company named "Skimmer Skiffs". Haha I'm def. not ready to spend 18k right now.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> from everything i have read (i may be wrong but) the new ipb 14 on their website is a different boat from the original IPB's and they are still making the original IPB's but through the company named "Skimmer Skiffs". Haha I'm def. not ready to spend 18k right now.


You are correct, the Skimmer Skiff and the NEW IPB 14 two totally different boats and much different prices.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> > If the Skimmer Skiff is now the IPB 14' sold by IPB and I'm doing the math right for the prices I see posted on their website, I might spring for a little more dough to get a lot more boat in a BT micro.
> >
> > They're still doing the $18k deal, and even offered a deal on a new trailer for my Dolphin so I could fit two boats in my garage. (That's why I'm not asleep right now.)
> 
> ...


ahh...I found their FB page...they're in my back yard...maybe I'll get a new trailer for my Dolphin and put a Skimmer on the old trailer...didn't see the beam? Looks tippy.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> ahh...I found their FB page...they're in my back yard...maybe I'll get a new trailer for my Dolphin and put a Skimmer on the old trailer...didn't see the beam? Looks tippy


The beam is 55" and "tippy" is a relative term. I have had my boat for about nine months and I am very happy with it. I can walk around in it with no problem and I spend most of my time on the platform polling. Its NOT as stable as a boat with a 70" beam for sure though.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

> > ahh...I found their FB page...they're in my back yard...maybe I'll get a new trailer for my Dolphin and put a Skimmer on the old trailer...didn't see the beam? Looks tippy
> 
> 
> The beam is 55" and "tippy" is a relative term. I have had my boat for about nine months and I am very happy with it. I can walk around in it with no problem and I spend most of my time on the platform polling. Its NOT as stable as a boat with a 70" beam for sure though.



Good feed back, thanks, and Skydiver, any negatives you've experienced so far.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Negatives, the rub rail on my boat sucks but they have updated that on the new boats. Other than that I can't think of any. I did a couple videos of my boat if you search IPB 14 on youtube.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Negatives, the rub rail on my boat sucks but they have updated that on the new boats. Other than that I can't think of any. I did a couple videos of my boat if you search IPB 14 on youtube.



sweet I will check them out.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

Also skydiver I just realized after looking on youtube I've already watched some of your videos, Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You've got a lot of IPB threads to go through on here.

[smiley=1-computergeek.gif] [smiley=google3.png]


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> > from everything i have read (i may be wrong but) the new ipb 14 on their website is a different boat from the original IPB's and they are still making the original IPB's but through the company named "Skimmer Skiffs". Haha I'm def. not ready to spend 18k right now.
> 
> 
> You are correct, the Skimmer Skiff and the NEW IPB 14 two totally different boats and much different prices.


Slightly off topic, but in accordance with the flow of this thread and in particular this post...

There is a guy selling a nice IPB 14 on C'list in S FL right now. I'm pretty sure the guy posts here, and I think he's asking a fair price for what it's worth. However, it doesn't sit well with me how he's trying to justify his already fair price. He's stating an IPB 14 hull alone is over $6K. Well, that may be true, but he's selling what USED to be called IPB 14...not what's on the IPB website as an IPB 14. Yet he says "you can check their website" for alleged verification of the $6K price he's claiming the hull alone cost. 

He's only asking $7800 for the IPB 14 Skimmer Skiff with a new Etec 25, poling platform, and aluminum trailer...so like I said, fair price IMO, as he has VERY few hours on the boat. Just irks me how he's trying to oversell it.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> > > If the Skimmer Skiff is now the IPB 14' sold by IPB and I'm doing the math right for the prices I see posted on their website, I might spring for a little more dough to get a lot more boat in a BT micro.
> > >
> > > They're still doing the $18k deal, and even offered a deal on a new trailer for my Dolphin so I could fit two boats in my garage. (That's why I'm not asleep right now.)
> >
> ...


Considering you already have a trailer, there's a nice Skimmer Skiff on the FB page with front and rear decks and a poling platform Brad's selling for $3350.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

> You've got a lot of IPB threads to go through on here.
> 
> [smiley=1-computergeek.gif] [smiley=google3.png]



almost too many, been scavaging through them as much as I can, but I am finding some useful information, seems like alot of the people that have most of the issues are the ones that are overpowering them because they think they need to go 100mph (little bit of sarcasm there).


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

My brother has a IPB 16 with a 50 Yammie 2 smoke, max HP for the hull. No issues after he got the motor to the right height. Drod has an IPB 14 with a 25 Merc 2 smoke, and you can check out his video and see there's no issue with it being "overpowered". 

It's all about how the boat is set up. My brother's hits maybe 37 ish with just him in it, 34 with the two of us. 

Not sure about Drod's.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, which ever I get, I will be putting either a 15 or 20, (mainly because thats what falls in my price range) and because my buddy who has the saltmarsh skiff pushes around on a 15hp yamaha and it goes fast enough for me, speed isnt one of my concerns, I plan on fishing rivers, flats, back country, ...etc. It probably going to just come down to a ride on each, and if either one can make a deal that might make me sway to one over the other.


----------



## Max90 (Oct 1, 2012)

I would get a Salt Marsh. You can't go wrong with a Kevlar hull. Ankona makes an awesome boat for the money. Have you considered a ShadowCast?


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have thrown the shadow cast into consideration, it would be just a little more like 1500 almost...getting closer to decesion time now and right now im leaning towards skimmer, but im going to check them out in person before i make that call.


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok update... I made a decision... I went with the Skimmer Skiff/ipb14, I was leaning towards the saltmarsh, and then got an offer from Brad, from skimmer, that I could not refuse so now I am an owner of a new Skimmer skiff. Brad was out of poling platforms, but im meeting with him later this week and I will have one for it. Also im going to go with a 20hp tohatsu.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice looking boat! What color is that hull?


----------



## jmadams16 (Apr 10, 2014)

It is white, didnt have a choice due to a special deal he had for me, my first choice would have been seafoam green but I can live with the white hull, has yet to be in the water yet but i think im going to love it for a fly fishing mainly boat.


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

whatsmells, please check your PMs.


----------

